# No Comity, IL PE Exam before 4 Years XP



## nafta (Jan 17, 2014)

Which states will not give me a comity licensure because they mandate that I can only take the PE Exam after 4 years?

Below is the the link to NSPE's blog. NSPE recently put out an official position for allowing people to take the test early, provided they only get the license after the requisite experience.

http://www.nspe.org/resources/blogs/pe-licensing-blog/taking-pe-exam-early

If you read the blog, it says some states won't give you comity, even if you have the 4 years of experience, simply because you took the exam early.

I've been searching the internet and trying to find out which states are like this. Does anyone know specific states?


----------



## solomonb (Jan 17, 2014)

The decision of the NCEES annual meeting was that the Model Law be changed to allow states to allow candidates to sit for the PE examination without having first attained 4 years of requisite experience. This was only a recommendation to the state boards-- each state board has the option of electing to utilize the model law specifications or enact other laws which may or may not comport with the model law.

There is no national mandate to allow candidates to test for the PE license without attaining the 4 years of professional experience after matriculation from the BS degree. You are going to have to check with all of the states to see which, if any, has an answer to your question.

Nevada will allow you to sit for the PE exam immediately after successfully completing the FE exam---- other states may do likewise. YOu will want to pay attention to how you proceed, I can see a case where you take the PE exam without the 4 years of experience and may get the opportunity to demonstrate proficiency again (retake the PE test) if you apply for comity in a state that says something to the effect that the new state will grant you PE license if the laws in the state from which you are coming are similar to the state that you are petitioning for comity.

Something to consider.


----------



## dfores1 (Jan 19, 2014)

This topic worries me. I just passed the exam after signing up and taking with less than 4 years of exp. (Louisiana). I am currently working in TX and did not think this would be an issue to gain comity/reciprocity here. I read on their site that as long as you have been granted a license anywhere you can apply in TX.


----------



## solomonb (Jan 19, 2014)

There is no need to worry. You have to have 4 years of experience before you are granted the PE license. Yes, you can take the PE exam prior to the four years of experience, but, my understanding of this matter is that you have to have the 4 years of experience before the governmental jurisdiction will award you the license.

The comity issue-- in most jurisdictions, the rules so state that as long as you tested under the rules that were in existence in the state that you wish to receive comity were the same as the rules that you tested under, the license will be granted.

I think that you are OK, however, you will need 4 years of experience BEFORE you will receive the license.


----------



## emeschew (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for posting this topic. This has me worried too. I am looking into applying for comity in Indiana but the board administrative rules refer back to the requirements to take the exam in Indiana while referring to sub sections for reciprocity, needless to say I am a little confused.

The concern is I took and passed the exam in Illinois with ~3.92 years of experience (started working in May 2009, took and passed the PE in April 2013). On top of that, I obtained an MSCE while working so that confuses my situation a little more - in Illinois they clearly state that if a candidate obtains an MS while working, either the MS or experience counts, not both, towards the 4 year experience requirement. I would guess this is so someone cannot apply for their PE 3 years after obtaining their BS. Pretty cut and dry so it made sense to me.

Indiana states, in their license by reciprocity section, that an applicant meets the experience requirement if the applicant a) has at least 3 years of engineering work experience after the applicant graduates from an approved engineering curriculum but before the applicant successfully passes the PE exam *AND* b) has been registered or licensed as a professional engineer in another state for at least 10 years. The way I am understanding this is that I need another 9.5 years or so of working with my PE since I took the exam before my 4 years of working experience. Although, with the MS under their experience table, if one has an MS with an engineering curriculum the candidate only needs 3 years of work experience after their BS, but their is no mention of my situation as Illinois does as far as I can see.

Either way I emailed the state board to see what they say before I submit my application and fee, so I will update this thread with their response for future use. Hopefully this helps out other candidates in the future. I am not sure what side of the argument I fall on, after thinking about reciprocity being an issue, when it comes to taking the PE before your 4 years of working experience.


----------



## JWB_ChE (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in a similar position. I am a chemical engineer working in PA for a TX based company. I graduated with my BS in 2002 so coming up with four years' experience wasn't an issue but PA has a rule where you need four years of experience after passing the FE to be eligible to sit for the PE. I took the FE in October 2012 and passed the PE in Texas in October 2013. Come January 2017 I plan to apply for a comity license in PA. They also have a clause in their rules where to apply for a comity license the original license needs to have been subject to the same rules as PA but I know others that they haven't made to take the test again in the same situation. My fingers are crossed that their policy won't change in the next three years.


----------



## emeschew (Jan 21, 2014)

Apparently there is a difference between comity and reciprocity - just in case you are like me and did not realize that. Comity is recognizing your license by waiving some of the administrative steps and exams that are normally required if you were not already a PE. Reciprocity basically bypasses whatever is left of the administrative steps and recognizes your license in another state as sufficient enough to license you in that state, at least that's the way I understand it. I found that on PPI's FAQ page. NSPE and NCEES both describe comity, but I didn't find much on reciprocity since most sites appear to use both words synonymously.

I don't personally know anyone that was able to gain licensure in another state without going through a bunch of administrative stuff , but after looking at my own situation though, it makes a little more sense. The statement I mentioned earlier about Indiana's reciprocity clause about passing the exam with 3 years of experience and 10 years of working experience with a PE in another state, I think means Indiana would pretty much automatically recognize you as a PE in their state. If you don't meet that criteria, then you must apply for comity and meet those requirements.

I am still waiting for a response from Indiana's board since their subsections for comity refer back to the qualifications to take the exam in Indiana (which I don't think I meet since I took the PE with a little less than 4 years of experience) , but I have a hard time believing they would turn people like me away since there are many engineers in the Chicagoland area that either live, work or both in NW Indiana and the Chicago area. Maybe it's just hopeful thinking.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 21, 2014)

When thinking of reciprocity, think of a drivers license. All states automatically recognize each other's license and you don't have to contact or register with each state you want to drive in.

Comity means you have to contact each state you want to work in and register with each of them. You have to meet their requirements, but in general should not have to start from scratch. That being said, in my experience, the states have a long way to go........


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Do any states have full reciprocity (not just comity) on PE licenses?


----------



## emeschew (Jan 24, 2014)

I just received a very vague email from the Indiana Professional Licensing Agency, basically stating they cannot legally interpret the administrative code or statutes and that they cannot affirm eligibility.

The only thing they did say, after apologizing for the vagueness of their response, was that based on my education/experience that I listed I "may certainly still submit an application by comity" (with the $500 fee) - convenient, eh?

I hate throwing $$$ away not knowing if this will be worth it. It's not something I need to have, but in case I move in the future, it would be nice to already have. I'll have to discuss with the Mrs. I guess.

Is this the same in all states? That the state boards/licensing agencies cannot answer questions regarding the administrative code/statutes that they govern, I mean? That seems a little counter-intuitive to me, but I admit I'm pretty green with this.


----------



## apprentice (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently contacted the Texas Board of PE about this issue as I plan on taking the early PE exam in NEVADA with less than 4 years experience to see if they gonna accept the exam results when it's time for me to apply for licensing.They responded in two separate occasions by separate individuals as follows:

"Yes your exam results from NV will be accepted in Texas." Exact response #1

"We can accept it . You'll need to have the required experience when you apply in Texas." Exact response #2

If you doubt if your results will be accepted in another state I'll suggest you contact the responsible board before taking it or just so you know what to expect.

I hope these will help someone.

Feel free to let me know if I can be of any assistance.

Good luck y'all!


----------



## emeschew (May 5, 2015)

Quick update in case anyone is wondering about this, I emailed the North Carolina board to ask since we are looking into moving there in the future. Their response was as long as we have an ABET degree, passed the FE and PE, and have 4 years of experience we can apply for comity.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 5, 2015)

Peele1 said:


> Do any states have full reciprocity (not just comity) on PE licenses?




Washington does not have full reciprocity, but when I applied for a license there they said I was approved, but it would take a couple months to actually issue a license number and I could use an out of state stamp until everything was finalized as long as there was a note on the drawing referring to some board administrative rule. Not quite reciprocity, but its the closest thing I've heard of.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 7, 2015)

Why is the fee so expensive? it can't cost the states $500 for each application to process the application? can it?


----------



## emeschew (May 7, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> Why is the fee so expensive? it can't cost the states $500 for each application to process the application? can it?




This is the most expensive comity fee I have found. I am looking into applying for a Wisconsin license and I believe it's only around $80, which seems to be the case for some of the other states I have researched.


----------



## willsee (May 7, 2015)

I passed in Illinois prior to having the experience necessary. I then applied for my license in Kentucky and Indiana by comity and had no issues.

All told I believe I spent $660 to get licensed in Indiana.

$500 for application fee

$100 to get my number

$60 to have my NCEES record sent


----------



## emeschew (May 7, 2015)

willsee said:


> I passed in Illinois prior to having the experience necessary. I then applied for my license in Kentucky and Indiana by comity and had no issues.
> 
> All told I believe I spent $660 to get licensed in Indiana.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This clears up my original concerns with Indiana's bylaws etc...

Also, good to know there are additional fees I did not see in my research...


----------

